# Lockerung Neutralleiter



## StephanBl (28 Dezember 2011)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,  
im März 2011 habe ich einem Neubau Praxisräume gemietet. Dezember 2011 rauchte es aus einem Gerät, Geräte "gingen aus und an" und letztendlich sind mehr als 5 Geräte (220V)  beschädigt - Leuchtröhre über Schmelzsicherung bis zu zerstörten Netzteilen und evtl. Platinen, ca. mehrere Tausend Euro Schaden. Laut Techniker des Vermieters war der Neutralleiter im Schaltkasten locker, damit je nach anderen Lasten zwischen Überspannung. Wenn ich das als ziemlicher  Laie  richtig verstehe, so führt das dazu, dass je nach Belastung der überigen Drehstromphasen bis zu 380 V an meinen Geräten anlagen.     
Ich würde nun annehmen, dass die Verschraubung schon bei Montage locker war - zumindest liegt das sehr nahe. Dann müsste der Elektriker haften? 
Oder geschieht eine solche Lockerung nach 8 Monaten häufig von alleine?
Weiss jemand etwas darüber, wie der Schrank bei Abnahme zu prüfen ist, z.B. mechnaisch auf Lockerung der Verbindungen (Vermieter)?
Ich bin sehr dankbar für einen Rat.
Mit freundlichem Gruß, Stephan


----------



## gravieren (28 Dezember 2011)

Hi


StephanBl schrieb:


> Wenn ich das als ziemlicher  Laie  richtig verstehe, so führt das dazu, dass je nach Belastung der überigen Drehstromphasen bis zu 380 V an meinen Geräten anlagen.


Bis zu 400 Volt. (Theoretisch)


Gruß Karl


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Stephan,
was bei da bei dir passiert war, ist in der Elektrotechnik, eine Verschiebung des Sternpunktes oder
auch Nullpunktverschiebung und führt zu den Phänomen das Verbraucher eine Überspannung bekommen können. 
Bei einer Hausinstallation ist das sehr unwahrscheinlich, da es zu so einen fehler kommen kann
Klemmstellen lockern sich eigentlich nur bei mechanischer oder Thermischer Belastung. 
Beides sollte bei ordentlichen ausführung nicht vorkommen, ich tippe eher darauf das die Klemme
einfach nicht festgezogen war.

Du kannst aber erwarten das sich im laufe der Zeit noch mehr Geräte verabschieden, da eine 
Überspannung die Lebensdauer von elektrischen Geräten erheblich herabsetzt. 

Bist du eigentlich Arzt?

Gruß RN


----------



## StephanBl (28 Dezember 2011)

Hallo RN und gravieren,

danke für die Antworten! Ich bin Arzt, früher Physiker (Laserspektroskopie) - das meinte ich mit ziemlicher Laie. 

Stephan


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2011)

Ich denke du solltest dich mal an einen Rechtsanwalt wenden und dich beraten lassen.
Dein Ansprechpartner ist der Vermieter und der kann evtl. versuchen die Ansprüche an den Handwerker weiter zu reichen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Stephan,

kannst Du feststellen, was das für Neutralleiterklemmen sind?

siehe Anhang über einen Vorfall 1999 in Österreich.

http://www.hirsch-elektrotechnik.at/download/Neutralleiter.pdf

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## StephanBl (30 Dezember 2011)

*Art der Klemme Neutralleiter*

Vielen Dank!

Der Elektriker, der vor 8 Monaten den Schaltkasten montierte, behauptet jetzt, dass ich die Klemme gelockert hätte. Ich hatte die Plastikfront aber nie demontiert, geschweige denn die Klemmen oder Kabel berührt. Wäre mir deutlich zugefährlich, ich weiss auch nicht, wo ich die zugeführte Spannung hätte ausschalten können. Insofern werde ich erst nächste Woche gemeinsam mit dem Vermieter und evtl. auch einem Gutachter das Innenleben des Schaltkastens betrachten können.

Es sieht tasächlich nach Bedarf an anwaltlicher Hilfe aus.

Herzliche Grüße, Stephan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2011)

Also so wie sich das anhört, sollte dein erster Termin bei einen Anwalt sein.


----------



## SAGJA (2 Januar 2012)

StephanBl schrieb:


> Ich würde nun annehmen, dass die Verschraubung schon bei Montage locker  war - zumindest liegt das sehr nahe. Dann müsste der Elektriker haften?
> Oder geschieht eine solche Lockerung nach 8 Monaten häufig von alleine?
> Weiss jemand etwas darüber, wie der Schrank bei Abnahme zu prüfen ist,  z.B. mechnaisch auf Lockerung der Verbindungen (Vermieter)?
> Ich bin sehr dankbar für einen Rat.
> Mit freundlichem Gruß, Stephan



Vor der erst Inbetriebnahme verdrahteter Elektro Anlagen sind SÄMTLICHE Klemmverbindungen auf festen Sitz/ richtiges Anzugsmoment zu prüfen.
Das muss der Monteur, spätestens der Inbetriebnehmer durchführen.
Gerade  ein Monteur, der sich Facharbeiter nennt, sollte wissen das  Klemmverbindungen auf festen sitz und ggf vorhandener, vom Hersteller  VORGEGEBENER Anzugsmomente zu prüfen sind.

Eine Klemmverbindung kann sich, wenn fest angezogen, nicht lösen.
Vielmehr brechen.

Ich kenne das nur in die andere Richtung, zu fest - kurz vor ab.
Genau so unsinnig, wie falsch.


----------

